# Wedding and Portrait Business Sites



## bethany138 (Mar 17, 2006)

Post the link to your wedding or portrait photography business site.  

Here's mine

http://www.bethanygilbert.com

YEAH!  lol
:hug:: :heart: :hug:: :heart: :hug:: 
:greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl: :greenpbl:


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 19, 2006)

ok.. so noone has a website!??


----------



## Alison (Mar 20, 2006)

Here you go 
http://www.stalleyphotography.com/Wedding.htm


----------



## bethany138 (Mar 20, 2006)

Very Nice!  Thanks!


----------



## bethany138 (Apr 18, 2006)

I want to revive this thread.  I know you people are proud of your sites!  Show em off!


----------



## cbay (Apr 18, 2006)

I really want the 3 girl image and make a website around it, but it wouldnt be unique then. :-(


----------



## bethany138 (Apr 18, 2006)

cbay said:
			
		

> I really want the 3 girl image and make a website around it, but it wouldnt be unique then. :-(


 
Lol... you can have it if you want it.. seriously.. I'm dropping it anyway for a cleaner simple look. It is a font called subeve...I can't remember which letters it is.... you could just make a similar one if you want. Get after it! lol. 


b


----------



## cbay (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay, thanks ever so much for info.


----------



## bethany138 (Apr 19, 2006)

THis never works..nobody ever posts.  PLEASE - make it easier on everybody and post in one place..lol.


----------



## digitalfuzion (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.digitalfuzion.com


----------



## bethany138 (Apr 27, 2006)

THanks for posting!  YEAH!  We have 3 whole sites now!  wow.


----------



## darich (May 1, 2006)

Not too many posts so here's my site. It's not a pro site nor is it portraits but it's a site never the less!!!

www.darich.co.uk

EDIT - I did an update the other night so if anyone finds a bad link please let me know. Many thanks, David


----------



## THORHAMMER (May 1, 2006)

I dont have galleries totally finialized, actually only 40% done, and there is not pricing or legal disclaimer, but by tomorrow night itll be done..!!!!

http://www.uniqimage.com/

-thanks for looking


----------

